# U-g-l-y You Ain't Got No Alibi



## Southernbella. (Aug 16, 2019)

What in the world? She looks black, too.



ROCHESTER, NY (WHAM/CNN) - A New York TSA worker lost her job because of a two-word message she wrote on a piece of paper.







A traveler going through the airport says the employee called him ugly. Video shows Neal Strassner walking through the security check in July when the woman hands him a note.

*“I got handed something; I really didn’t look at the thing,” Strassner said. “I kept going. She called back to me a few times, asked me if I was going to read the note or open it or something like that. I do and look at it and look at her, kind of shrug my shoulders and she laughs.”

He said the note read, "You ugly!!!"*

Strassner said he wasn't offended but worried others might be if they got one.

"You never really know where somebody is in their day or their head," he said. "The more you think about it, the more you realize it's easier to smile than to do this."

*Strassner requested the security camera video after people didn't believe him. He doesn't think he was the only one who got a note.

"The end of the video I requested, she literally just takes a pen out of her pocket and starts writing another one, so I know I wasn't the only guy that got them," he said.*

The TSA released a statement saying it immediately investigated the incident after receiving the complaint, and the employee has been terminated by the contractor.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 16, 2019)

SHE stupid, yea yea SHE stupid. 
Now she fired yea yea she fired


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 16, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> SHE stupid, yea yea SHE stupid.
> Now she fired yea yea she fired




More like SHE crazy!


----------



## Sosoothing (Aug 16, 2019)

I think there is something wrong with her mentally.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## weaveadiva (Aug 17, 2019)

This is the dumbest reason ever to lose a job. What was she thinking?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 17, 2019)

Write a note back saying, “You yo daddy’s son!” What a weirdo and glad he reported her.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 17, 2019)

America really has some mental health issues


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 17, 2019)

He was supposed to say "Ya mama" and go on about his day.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Aug 17, 2019)

dummy


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 17, 2019)

Side eyeing the TSA...


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Aug 17, 2019)

That’s so middle school... folks hate money huh


----------



## God_Favor (Aug 18, 2019)

She is a creep. I wonder is she was under the influence or developmentally delayed or something...


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 18, 2019)

Like I say, half of people are on medication and other half need to be.  Sounds like she's the latter. SMH


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 18, 2019)

Maybe she was planning on quitting and decided to be petty.


----------



## jasmatazz (Aug 19, 2019)

That wasn’t mental illness, that was just plain old immaturity with a side of stupidity. I can tell by looking at the video that she’s the type who doesn’t take much of anything seriously.


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 19, 2019)

So this is the kind of person we are depending on to make sure that weapons do not get on planes??? Seriously???

Really have serious concerns over TSA hiring practices!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Aug 25, 2019)

It looked like the others were aware but not sure if they encouraged her.   There are plenty of people like her who are broken,  immature, and stupid.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Aug 25, 2019)

Tibbar said:


> So this is the kind of person we are depending on to make sure that weapons do not get on planes??? Seriously???
> 
> Really have serious concerns over TSA hiring practices!


Actually we don't know the kind of person anyone is in privacy vs work.  The main difference here is that she did not know how to maintain professionalism at all time while on duty or her employer did not emphasize to maintain professionalism.


----------

